# Kraken "nearly 2 gallons"



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ariens has released some additional info on next seasons special edition machines. They mention how the Kraken will have nearly 2 gallons of fuel capacity. A substantial increase over the often complained about 3/4 of a gallon the current LCT machines have. From personal experience using my Briggs 420cc powered machines with the 1.5 gallon tank, the large capacity is a great feature. Also all of the special editions will need to be pre-ordered ahead of time.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

does it have an OBDII port ? ;> )


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That should be a hefty price tag for sure .....


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

All the features we can imagine? Boy are they opening themselves up and asking for it. Lets start with a rearward facing radiator and fan blowing warm air on the operator, insulated drink cup holders, antenna and jack for a flat screen TV (bracket for same), electrically adjustable windshield, heck, the list is endless.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

There are enough people having problems using their phone while driving, I can't imagine someone using one while snow blowing. 

Give me a plain heavy duty machine with the manual crank chute, and I'll run it for a long, long time.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

carguy20 said:


> There are enough people having problems using their phone while driving, I can't imagine someone using one while snow blowing.
> 
> Give me a plain heavy duty machine with the manual crank chute, and I'll run it for a long, long time.



So, you feel snow blowing while following a machine on foot going 1/2 mph is more dangerous and scary than someone driving a 4000 lb Suburban with children in the back going a mile per minute using a phone....... So bad you can't even imagine it.

Interesting.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

I think the nearly 2 gallon gas tank will have a trickle down effect into the Pro-Line machines in the future. That's a good thing.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

ChrisJ- Texting while driving does scare me more than texting while snowblowing, but I meant it more that why do we need to continually add unnecessary technology to the machine. I can see lights being used for safety purposes if you are using something commercially in parking lots and along roads. But the electronically controlled chute does seem a little much for me. 

For the record, the worse I have seen is somebody driving while typing on a laptop that was sitting on the passenger seat. To this day, I still shudder when I think about it.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

carguy20 said:


> ChrisJ- I can see lights being used for safety purposes if you are using something commercially in parking lots and along roads.


I love the light on my HS828. I blow our drive and have to turn around in the street - often when the beeping* cars are rushing to work. I live on a boulevard and while the speed limit is 35, everybody does 40, except during rush hour. And I'm half way down a hill. Put it all together and I see cars regularly drive by at 50 - and all snow does is make the drivers forget about brakes and plan on using me and my snowblower as detritus under the chassis to help slow their two ton SUV. But that light makes me very visible, and were it not there, I'd probably festoon the snowblower with a couple of dozen of those flashing lights (strobes) bicycle riders mount on the back of their bike or on their shirts.

*"beeping as in the sound broadcast stations make when they delete ahhhh, 'sensitive words'.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Sidney Powell should get herself one.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Wow, this should be called the "I have inadequacy issues" model.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

I mean, it looks like a hell of a machine, but I imagine the price tag would match. 

Some people would probably be able to use a machine of that size, but I know that personally, with the amount of space I have to take care of, I would never need that much.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ariens has finally updated their website with the refreshed models. The Mountaineering and Kraken editions are getting the larger capacity fuel tanks listed at 1.84 gallons.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

My god, that new Ariens looks like a WW1 tank ........


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> That should be a hefty price tag for sure .....


Retail price $5,138. That's USD, folks.

What is that roller at the top of the auger housing? Is it like the bar on tree chipper/shredders - you grab it as you are being pulled into the machine to stop the auger?


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

WrenchIt said:


> Retail price $5,138. That's USD, folks.
> 
> What is that roller at the top of the auger housing? Is it like the bar on tree chipper/shredders - you grab it as you are being pulled into the machine to stop the auger?


That will be about $8000 CDN.....LOL Should have GPS and blue tooth along with a reverse camera. They should let Homer Simpson design a snow blower.
I think that round thing is an LED light bar to blind everyone.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

WrenchIt said:


> Retail price $5,138. That's USD, folks.


The price for the Kraken is $4599. USD. Not sure where you got that number from. I noticed that all the prices are up across the Ariens lineup $200 - $300 per unit.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

JJG723 said:


> The price for the Kraken is $4599. USD. Not sure where you got that number from. I noticed that all the prices are up across the Ariens lineup $200 - $300 per unit.


I got it from here:


Ariens The Kraken Pro Rapid Track 32 Model 926520 Two Stage Snow Blower Limited Edition | Snow Blowers & Snowblower Accesories | Snow Blower Source


For all I care, they could make them free or charge $10K for them. I have no use for one of those and no place to store it. I'd sooner get a jeep with a snow plow (OMG, did I utter that pejorative word (plow) here?).


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

WrenchIt said:


> I got it from here:
> 
> 
> Ariens The Kraken Pro Rapid Track 32 Model 926520 Two Stage Snow Blower Limited Edition | Snow Blowers & Snowblower Accesories | Snow Blower Source


That's a fake mark-up to make unsuspecting buyers think they're getting a deal. Everything on that website is marked up and then discounted.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

Holy c#$p, that is absolutely insane! Legitimately, I don't think I know anyone who would spend that kind of money on a blower.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

carguy20 said:


> Holy c#$p, that is absolutely insane! Legitimately, I don't think I know anyone who would spend that kind of money on a blower.


C'mon, you know who will buy this machine, the same guy that buys an F250 to drive to work at an office and never _sullies_ the bed...


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

carguy20 said:


> Holy c#$p, that is absolutely insane! Legitimately, I don't think I know anyone who would spend that kind of money on a blower.


There are folks like that out there. I did some work for a pro ball player some years back. One day I showed up and they had hired a neighbor to mow their lawn. He was proudly showing off a brand new $11K Scag ZTR the family had just bought - for a flat, maybe 1/4 acre property with a big house and garage.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

I think it should go without saying that this machine is not aimed at the typical residential user. In fact, like the other special edition units, they are a limited production and only built when specifically ordered.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> I think it should go without saying that this machine is not aimed at the typical residential user. In fact, like the other special edition units, they are a limited production and only built when specifically ordered.


That does make a bit more sense. I would be surprised to see that sitting in the row at my local big box store.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Darby said:


> does it have an OBDII port ? ;> )


How big is the screen? 
Is it coupled to Alextra? 

"_Alexa, open the overhead door, start the snowblower, back it out of the garage and let it warm up_".


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL ... you say that ... I have Alexa in every rooom in my house, even the garage, basement and my work shop garage.... my house lights are all connected to Alexa, as well as all my thermostats ...


----------



## Ultramag (Oct 15, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> That should be a hefty price tag for sure .....


In Canada, you are looking at over $ 6000. I don't think it is worth it


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

$5138.00 or $4599.00 USD. Either way, that is pushing 8 grand in Canada.

Never thought I would see a fully loaded Honda 1332 becoming significantly cheaper than an Ariens.

A Yamaha YT1332ED is cheaper right now than a Kraken. You can argue the Kraken will be a more capable machine than a Honda 1332, but the Yamaha is a fully engineered monster with features out the wazoo.

With that said I’m sure the Kraken is a hell of a blower and it’s interesting. Looking forward to the release and reviews.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

It appears to be for a professional snow removal service. Or the rich guy who has to get the latest gee wiz. I can not wait to hear objective feedback on how it performs. 

Did anyone note the irony of the name. Kraken is a mythical sea creature with many tentacle. Similar to an octopus. Implying it does many things at the same time. It is also a Pro Hockey team in Seattle. Odd choice of names. Unless I am missing something.??


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> It appears to be for a professional snow removal service. Or the rich guy who has to get the latest gee wiz. I can not wait to hear objective feedback on how it performs.
> 
> Did anyone note the irony of the name. Kraken is a mythical sea creature with many tentacle. Similar to an octopus. Implying it does many things at the same time. It is also a Pro Hockey team in Seattle. Odd choice of names. Unless I am missing something.??



I don't know, my guess is they were going for it's association with huge?
But... the definition isn't good.

, _Kraken_ is the definite form of _krake_, a word designating an *unhealthy animal *or something twisted (cognate with the English _crook_ and _crank_).

Sounds like a Tecumseh.


----------

